# Our New Baby Newf



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup. He looks like a little black bear. Yeah I still love those dogs. Just too hot down here.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Two weeks later at 50 lbs:


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww how cute i love newfies


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

OMG that last picture is so intense.

Hooch


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: Hooch.......

And you can see his face changing. He now has a snout. They go through a stage where they look like fuzzy Labs, which can last a LONG time (couple of years).

It's called the "fuglies". He hasn't quite hit it yet, but he's getting there!

Many Newfs don't mature until 3-4 years old. Then they really look like the Newfs you expect them to be.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> :lol: Hooch.......
> 
> And you can see his face changing. He now has a snout. They go through a stage where they look like fuzzy Labs, which can last a LONG time (couple of years).
> 
> ...


WOW! What a gorgeous headpiece! And his neck into shoulder is lovely. He's going to be fun...
Congratulations. And, I love his name - (my oldest son is named Cole after his great grandfather. )
We'll be watching for your boy to be in the ribbons!

PS - You don't actually try to SWIM around those dogs, do you? :roflmao:


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

What a handsome boy! Looks like he's having a blast.

Julie


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> PS - You don't actually try to SWIM around those dogs, do you?


Only when we're practicing water rescue work. Otherwise...we get hauled in or pushed in anyway :lol:

Thanks for the compliments PG....we hope he turns out as well (looks and health wise) as his parents and siblings. He's from an excellent line and was the pick of the litter for conformation. And the best part is.....his temperament is incredible!! We're very pleased with him!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Only when we're practicing water rescue work. Otherwise...we get hauled in or pushed in anyway :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the compliments PG....we hope he turns out as well (looks and health wise) as his parents and siblings. He's from an excellent line and was the pick of the litter for conformation. And the best part is.....his temperament is incredible!! We're very pleased with him!


HAHAHA! When I managed the boarding kennel, we had 2 Newfies that came in and the TLC Kids made the mistake of taking them down to the lake for playtime. They'd get hauled back in every time!

Now, make sure that Cole has a map. If he should ever run away it will give him directions to MY HOUSE!  He's a keeper... and I will be watching that young man's career - fingers crossed for you. (Although I'm betting you aren't going to need much luck, he's got what it takes!)


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

He is WAY TOO CUTE! I once trained a Newfie from puppy hood up to 1 yr old! I loved watching him grow up! I still see him every once and awhile and BOY is he a Handsome guy now...Yours is simply adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Cole IS a doll, thru and thru. He's getting SO big so fast now! He gains about 5 lbs a week....and is getting lanky.

Gotta get some shots of him tomorrow! He's still a baby (not even 5 mos) and is almost as big as my female Goldens already (and definitely weighs more than some). 

Snif.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Ah.......He is such a cute puppy - love that last photo and the one he is playing with the retriever.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

absolutly gorgeous pup!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL Hudson....that's our oldest girl, Sasha. She's 12 now.....and since then has learned to give him a WIDE berth! He's too much puppy for her to handle now.

She and DD took him under their wings......but now, they let the younger (and bigger) dogs play with him, and are happy to just stay away and watch! :lol:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's gorgeous!!! I love big dogs! Do you have any recent pictures of him?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a teddy bear. Such a sweet face!:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a beautiful BIG baby!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable, love Newfie's


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Can I have him cos he's gorgeous!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just gorgeous. I love the little white spot on his chest. Does he still have it? Newfies are my favorite next to Goldens.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Stunning Puppy!! Wow he has grown in such a short time...Ekks!! The Food Bill Must be as Big as Cole IS!! Worth every penny, I bet! I will enjoy watching him grow up & be a rescue dog...teehee, I can see him pushing ya in to shore even if you didn't wanna go..teehee...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

He really doesn't eat all that much. Right now, he's eating 5 cups of Canidae a day. Mira, our first Newf, was eating 9 cups when she was the same age. And...she's the "skinny" small one of the bunch (she weighs about 100 lbs and is 26.5" at the shoulder)! LOL 

Our adults eat between 3.5 -4.5 cups per day. Heck, the male goldens eat 3.5!

I did put a couple of new ones in a thread called "Da Newfs" just yesterday!

He just keeps on growing! LOLOLOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Around here we call that eating us out of house and home. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Hooch.....you don't even want to know how much food we buy in a week's time! 

And then there are the supplements............ hahahaha!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

You know, I've never seen a Newfoundland (not sure if that's how you spell it) in person. Beautiful!! What type of personality do they have. I know they're all different but like are they pretty much loyal to one person, protective, etc??


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Newfs are known as the "Nanny" dog. They LOVE children. They LOVE people. Most Newfs love everything...all critters. They're known as Gentle Giants. They're loyal, gentle, kind, loving, and yet when young are NOT couch potatoes. They can be lively, headstrong, are very smart, and some are amazing athletes. They're not for everybody....you have to train them young, or they'll virtually walk all over you, and they're too big for that!! LOL

Some have a strong prey drive, whereas others don't. They are renowned for sweetness.....but not all are due to poor breeding practices. You've got to be careful about the line. Most are wonderful, but a few here and there aren't. 

They do have similar genetic problems as Goldens and Labs. And they have a good deal of injury-related problems due to fast growth. You have to be VERY careful with a young Newf....or any Giant breed. Diet is super important, as is proper exercise. 

Grooming is intense as they mature. They have a double coat, which is water resistant. They MUST be groomed at least once a week, and brushed/combed every other day. Otherwise, you'll have a big mess very quickly.

Ours hate reptiles.......snakes, turtles, etc. Mira will tear a fence down to kill a turtle. We had quite a time last year keeping snappers away.....we've rehomed many of them, as well as painted turtles. We moved the snappers for the dog's safety. We moved the painted turtles for their safety.

She's also killed at least 5-6 snakes.....all harmless. And yes, she's been bitten.....but she HATES them. We wish she wouldn't do that...they're necessary for rodent control.

They are not guard dogs. They will "guard" you from a stranger they feel isn't "right" by stepping in front of you and blocking you with their body...sideways. Sometimes, if they feel someone is a threat, they'll actually bark and even lunge at that person. 

It always surprises their owners, even long-time "Newf" people, because they just don't act that way towards "anyone else". Newf people listen to their dog's instincts....even if the person is a sweet old grandma type. If the dog doesn't like them......something's wrong.

Newfs are renowned Water Rescue Dogs. They're often used in Europe as Lifeguards on the beaches, and are dropped from helicopters with the teams of human water rescue people. They pull the drowning people to shore.....or a whole boat to shore.

They're also known for cart work. Hitch a cart to them and they'll pull. They're draft dogs.

Their working titles are draft dog, or water dog...or water rescue dog.

Colonial Newfoundland Club--Water Rescue

They used to help sailors keep the ships away from the rocks back in the "olden days". They'd always have a couple (or more) Newfs aboard. The'd help fishermen pull the nets full of fish in, and, when they got to shore, the Newfs would help to haul the fish to market (in a cart).

One healthy male Newf can pull a boat (aluminum) with six people two miles in the ocean without straining itself.

They come from Newfoundland...Canada...which has a harsh cold climate. It's rocky, snowy until June at times, and is an island. It's part of the Newfoundland and Labrador (yes the Lab comes from Labrador) Province. Their main diet throughout history has been fish and they LOVE snow and water.

Here are a couple of videos...of Newfs (and some other breeds - Labs, GSD's - but the GSD doesn't get dropped) in training as Water Rescue dogs in Italy. They're being dropped from a helicopter and will pull their handler into shore:

YouTube - Rescue Dog Helicopter

Here's a hilarious video called "Are Newfies Strong?" I LOVE this one...it's SO true - and these are some of the BEST trained Newfs in the world :lol: (Yes you can get hurt if they decide to bolt)!

YouTube - Are Newfies Strong

Gotta love 'em!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The Newfie song is too funny. Yeah I can imagine I don;t want to know what you spend. Probably my monthly check. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The giant breeds grow sooo fast. I remember when we were raising our Pyrs, I swear you left the room and came back that they grew in those 5 minutes.


----------

